# '06 or '05 TCR Comp 3??



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Well my local dealer has both in stock. The out the door prices are $1350 for '06 and $1150 for '05. I don't want to spend too much cash but am not sure if the extra $200 is worth it. I know one is a 20 speed and the other 18. And the frames look the same. I am new to road bikes, coming from MTB's, which I still love, but I want to ride road bikes for fitness. I also own a Giant Bowery Single Speed, which I love, and am going to use for training purposes. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

robertg said:


> Well my local dealer has both in stock. The out the door prices are $1350 for '06 and $1150 for '05. I don't want to spend too much cash but am not sure if the extra $200 is worth it. I know one is a 20 speed and the other 18. And the frames look the same. I am new to road bikes, coming from MTB's, which I still love, but I want to ride road bikes for fitness. I also own a Giant Bowery Single Speed, which I love, and am going to use for training purposes. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks.


for the extra $200.00, if you can afford it & if you like the blue better than the red, IMO i would go for it, you also get the recently new designed 105 10sp shifters which are ergo better, somewhat of the feel of the new ultegra & dura ace shifters. also resale value down the road would be better.


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

edgeman said:


> for the extra $200.00, if you can afford it & if you like the blue better than the red, IMO i would go for it, you also get the recently new designed 105 10sp shifters which are ergo better, somewhat of the feel of the new ultegra & dura ace shifters. also resale value down the road would be better.



Thanks for the advice, but I ended up getting the 2005. I didn't really have the extra 200 to spend, and the wife was angry enough as it is with how much I spent on the 2005, that the extra loot would have put her over the edge. And I like the red too. I am sure that this will work out great for me. I just want to drop some extra weight, and that should be easy enough. And I will be able to do that in due time (and as soon as my pocket allows).


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

robertg said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I ended up getting the 2005. I didn't really have the extra 200 to spend, and the wife was angry enough as it is with how much I spent on the 2005, that the extra loot would have put her over the edge. And I like the red too. I am sure that this will work out great for me. I just want to drop some extra weight, and that should be easy enough. And I will be able to do that in due time (and as soon as my pocket allows).


enjoy youre new ride! you couldnt have picked up a better bike to start off on :thumbsup:


----------

